# Poor Responder....part 18



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home everyone  

Happy Chatting  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

OMG I'm first!       
Off for nice walk today. Packed lunch!  
Back later
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Before I lose the thread I'd better post - was that a record? 20 pages in how many days?

I'll check...

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

SIX DAYS!!!! That's all it took us to fill 20 pages!!!!


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Inc   I am so sorry. This IF is so cruel and it was looking so promising. Hope you are ok and you and DH have made up.

Laura - good luck for Tuesday hunny.   

Sorry I haven't been around to offer much support just haven't felt like logging on or doing anything on the baby front. Think my hope has died and I am struggling to get back into fighting mode.

Great to hear all you preggers girls are doing so well you are a real inspiration

A big hello to everyone else

Pam x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Afternoon,

I've been lazy in bed watching dvd's.  Was shattered and me and TIm needed some together time without distractions.

My SIL keeps calling, she knows I'm doing IVF as I told her when I was upset and now I can't face to talk to her. Is that just silly.  What do I say? If I say its goinf ok she will have expectations of it working if I say its crap she will be sad?? Why did I tell her??!!  I can't keep ignoring her calls can I?  

Emma -    I can't believe you have been running around after everyone!    When we have our PR trip to HK I promise we will pull our weight!!    And don't worry about the eating, we all do it.. worry after xmas, you are not going to diet over xmas are you?? Too much booze to drink!    I'll go find you to join us as face book buddies too.  I'm off all week so I will have lots of scrab time!

Inc - How are you today? Bet it will be sining in today. Did you manage any giggy giggy??

Pam - You know we wil be here for you when you ready to come back.  

Mirra - I started a game with us all last night, hence the 2 games, didn't read on here first or check what you'd started!  

Nicks - Walking?? Are you mad!!  Its arctic out!!  What did you take in your picnic basket? ice cream!  

Gab - Hows the head?

Beach - How you feeling today?  You tried any of our suggestions??  

Love to the rest of the gang.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Lovely walk LB - egg sarnies and a flask of hot choc!   I've just felt so exercise deprived for the last couple of months it felt really good! You triggering SUn night then?  
Hi Pam - sorry times are tough. do you have a plan for next year?  
Emma - good on you for looking after those rellies - I find its only my mum who pulls her weight.  
Inc - hope you are OK  
love to all  
Nicjsk


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry haven't been talking much. Feeling really low at the mo. Am still thinking of you all though.

Just fed up of feeling really crap. I've been on happy pills now for 2 and a half weeks but they aint working!

Anyway, just thought I'd pop in to tell you that I'm still here.

Hope you're all doing great!

Love Linz xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

They can take ages to kick in Linz -  

Glad you're still about though - we missed you!

What are you taking?

And Pam, too! Feel like we haven't seen you in ages either!

Glad you're both still around.

Nicks - been getting strong pains again today, but think it's me bowels, as the constipation's shifted for a day. Could that be right? It felt like several waves of pain...
How do you feel after your walk? I always feel much calmer. 

Laura - where have you gone? Have you gone back to bed? Saucy! Come back and scrab with me!
And you two, Gab and Karen - we need to get these games going!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just listening to all those Glaswegian accents is making me homesick.....oh leon didnt mean it i guess you are ok.....xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Pammie...sorry you are feeling low sweetie...but new year coming up so new energy.....   

Linziloo....   like Mir said they can take a couple of weeks to start working..to be honest I was really stressed and upset for a while so Im on two daily as one was not enough..not sure what yr dose is sweetie but I find Im getting on with taking this...its not forever its just until I feel strong enough again.......take care.....xxxxxx

Went on ******** and couldnt believe how many games were going on...do I press join game to join in or is it automatic..... ....well im proud of myself I made it on to ******** at least..... 

Beach - any news........?xxxx

hope everyone else is ok...to be honest head wasnt too bad but then again im on fifteen painkillers a day...only joking doc nics..just slight exageration....but it has helped the hangover anyway...xxxxx 

hope everyone is well...so what are the votes then girlies, scores on the doors.........?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

.......ok talk amongst yourselves........

bottom 2 i reckon.....maybe leon...and alisha if not......alisha and nicki......  not sure who knows will wait and see.......catch up with you all later.....xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I've scrabbled and got jiggy


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - Feel better for it?  I'm fruity as hell at the moment, had jiggy this am and then about half an hour later a steamy dream!!  

Mira - I'm back.. will scrab now!  

Linz -    Hugs hon.  Those tabs take a while to work although I'd have thought you'd have felt something by now?

Nicks - Mmmmm egg sarnies are my fa but tim hates them! Yup had last stim and gonna trigger tom at 1am!  

I've just got back from having a curry.. was fab.. now gonna watch some tv.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

THERE you all are! Been feeling a right Billy no mates here.

I dunno - always the same on a Sat night - everyone goes out and leaves me  

Karen - yay! Way to go! Now scrab again while your dander's up! Hope it wasn't too traumatic.

Gab - sorry! I was watching X in the other room. But I think the right one went. Alisha's always a bit off the mark I think.

xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

God, I feel rough....far too much beer and wine last night.  Healthy eating and fitness campaign starts tomorrow - can't do healthy eating on a hangover.  Very envious of you all being able to watch X Factor and SCD.  That's one of the things I miss most....UK TV.

Mira - I'm doing a natural FET as my cycles are regular and I ovulate every month.  It'll mean that FET will be cheaper as I won't have as many meds and I still have a load of cyclogest left over from my last tx.  FET here costs about 1K which I think is shocking seeing that all they're really doing it transferring them from the test tube to my uterus.  I know there's probably a lot more to it than than, but it frustrates me that healthcare is so expensive out here.  Our last cycle was paid for by DH's work for the next tx it's all being paid for out of our own pockets.  I think I may be getting a job in the NY  

Beach - Glad you got some action...feeling better now?

LB - I had curry last night too....feeling the effects today though.

Linz -    Hope the magic pills start working soon     We're here for you however you feel  

Hi to everyone else   

Right, off to eat carbs and chocolate XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Crikey, that is quite a lot! Considering they're only defrosting them and putting them back in!

How much would the last cycle have cost you if you were paying, do you know?

I've just woken early convinced everything's gone wrong. This weekend's been a nightmare, positivity-wise. I had bad pains again yesterday but was trying t convince myself that it was me having several poos after a week of constipation and my womb was expanding into the gap left by my colon!

But I just have this real sense of dread right now. I'm wondering whether to pay for a private scan to reassure myself.

On the wine and beer, do you know the rhyme?

Wine then beer and then you'll feel queer. Beer then wine and then you'll feel fine.
So you can mix them, but make sure you get the order right!

I couldn't get into scrab last night, so I'm off to take my mind off things with a few turns.

What would you do for a job out there? Any ideas?

xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Mira - I'm sure everything is fine with the beanie.  Everyone keeps saying that pains in early pg are normal.  You still have symptoms, don't you, such as sore boobies and constipation and you haven't had any bleeding so I'm sure it's just the beanie getting comfy.  In your shoes I would probably pay for a scan to put my mind at rest.  I know they're expensive but well worth it to see that all is well.  Could you have one to day?

My last cycle cost HK$80,000, which at todays exchange rate is about £5K.  Our cycle in the UK (which we paid for) cost us about £7K, so I guess it is cheaper out here for a fresh cycle, it's just the FET that's extortionate.  The only reason DH's work paid for our last cycle is because by leaving the UK we would have missed out on our 1 free go on the NHS.  I don't think my old PCT froze excess embryos so therefore I'm not entitled to an FET on the NHS which means DH's won't pay for FET either.

Re a job - they tend to employ local HK Chinese over expats for a lot of jobs out here and most of the stuff I'm qualified for you need to speak fluent Cantonese and I'm c*ap at languages.  I'm thinking that I may do a TEFL or equivalent and then teach English as a foreign language.  The last time I did grammar was more than 20 years ago (as you can probably tell by my posts    ) so I think I'll need to do some serious revision.  At least with teaching I can do it part-time and pick and chose the hours and having a proper qualification will mean I can negotiate a higher salary.  The course is one month long, full-time, which will be a shock to the system.

I did have beer then wine, but the amount of it I drank mean that I wouldn't feel fine!  Just had fajitas for a late lunch which have made me feel miles better.

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

CantonESE? Yikes! That's such a hard language, even if you were prepared to learn it.

I've finally got back into Scrab! Been trying for HOURS last night and this morning and then tried upgrading Flash and it's working again.

Your grammar's fine, it's just how to teach it. There must be a way people do it, in a structured way like when we learned French at school?

That's just it, on the symptoms - the constipation went this weekend! My poos have stopped being so dark and lumpy (TMI?) and with the pains I just got so down. I think a scan is necessary to stop me going barkers, really.

There's no chance of having one today as they don't work on Sundays. I'll have to cal tomorrow.

Right - I've got your game up - I will go Scrab! Sorry about the seven-letter word to start the game - bit of a fluke...
xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

There are lots of posts where people have lost their pg symptoms and everything has turned out OK.  I've also read somethere that loose bowels are also a pg symptom, so whatever or however you're pooing, it's all normal.  Good luck with trying to get a scan tomorrow   

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Baaah! Can you get into Scrab?  

I thought I'd sorted it, but nothing?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

I can get in OK. Must be your computer


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

When I finally get in I got to play a move and it says it's validating the move for ages before I give up.

Grrrr.

I thought at least I'd have something to do until DH gets out of his pit...

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Finally got up, havne't tried scrab yet as off to make sausage sarnies for breakfast first.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Let me know what happens when you try, will ya?

I'm getting so annoyed with it! One time out of ten I can get the board, then get stuck on validating my move.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - I'm sure you will be fine, but its something we all go through - just worrying too much    I find my bowels are fine one minute and not the next so I'm sure you be bunged up again soon!   When I went for my 'wobbly' scan after doppler incident they said they would charge me £90 but I didn't pay as they still owed me over £3000 refund. Finally after 2 months I got my refund and they charged me £155!    Also £50 for a blood test I never had and £250 cancelled cycle, £95 Buserelin (and I even gave them the unopened stuff back!) Deffo not going there for a 4D scan now won't give them the pleasure of anymore of my hard earned cash.
Morning Ems and Beach!  
Chat later
Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

God its so cold!!  Well I've been up early and been to the fish shop to get some bits for my tank and then to PC world to get all my wireless stuff for my PC. So busy afternoon planned. 

Mirra - I'm sure its nothing but worth going to put your mind at reat.  CAn you not just call your EPU and get a free scan? I know mine would do it without a prob. My scan is working and I've been!

Emma - Hope you feeling better soon... I hate hangovers.. not that I learn!  Still a right ole boozer.. still at least you haven't got to go to work! Thats awful hangover and work!  

Beach - How was the sausage sanger??

Nicks - Your clinic sounds a right rip off!!!  

Ok well I'm going to unplug everything and hopefully will be logging in from my bed next time!!  Sorting my laptop out so I don't have to share the main pc with Tim who is obsessed with Risk on face book.  The plan is I can surf after my EC.  Thing is I'm crap with setting up these things!  Hopefully I will be back soon!!

XXXXXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh before I go quick cat question...

My little boy has been coughing and then being sick since sat. No other symptoms and is fine in himself.  Should i take him vets tom?  I've been looking on the net and it could just be a furball stuck? He does get fur balls just normally they just come up.  He's a long hair cat too!  

Anyway hopefully I'll get back to your advice!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura - my local EPU is hours away from what I can gather - about a four-hour round trip in either direction. My midwife said she was putting me under consultant care, but I won't hold my breath - nothing seems to happen for me NHS-wise in a hurry. I really feel I need to know this week, as i just have this feeling...

I was quite pruod of myself earlier - managed to follow instructions on a web page for deleting all McAfee's bits and bobs from the registry - highly technical, but it looks like I can scrab now! Took a whole hour to remove all the bits, and it said it might wreck the puter, bt it doesn't seem to have.
How's the wireless getting on? I went bonkers with mine. Hope yours is easier! Are you on the same version of Windows on both computers? That seems to make life easier.

I don't know about your kitty cough - have you tried listening to his breathing? If it sounds clear then it's probably a furball - maybe you could try the heimlich manoeuvre!

Nicks - it's quite usual for me to be bunged up during the week with work-related IBS, then have a huge clear-out at the weekend - sorry!
But I don't want quite usual! Having no sickness, too, and reading about missed miscarriages, etc etc. Making me wobbly...
Bloody clinic! Did you query the £155?

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well the wireless thing is all set up, I just ahd to buy a card for my laptop as its an old one so I'm hoping it will be ok... bu tthese things never go as planned!! I got a external hard drive too so I'm juts putting all my piccies from my laptop on it and then gonna re-boot the thing as it had a virus and so gonna clear it all off and have it just for surfing in bed!  I'll do al my work etc on the main comp.

Oh thats a bugger, after the cock up with my ectopic the head nurse told me if ever I need a scan again to just go and see her (about 20 min drive) but that was 2 years ago now.. doubt she wil remember me now.    Just go and sort out a scan.. sure you'll hardly notice any extra's on that credit card.  I really think things are fine... but worry is not good.  

As for Oscar he is fine, I've just put some oil on is food to help it along, if he still throwing up I'll take him later in week.  I stepped in a big pile of sick this morning.. yuk!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello troops...

Am sitting here with a glass of red.. Haven't done that in a long time...

Feeling surprisingly ok and have decided to put no eggs thing to bad luck rather than grand old age...

DH cooking lunch - a bit late...

Nicki - that's appaling the way your clinic has charged you for buserelin and scan and all...
I hope you will at least get some of that money back... ie for buserelin and for £155 scan as opposed to £90... A rip off...and leaves a nasty taste in one's mouth...

Laura - Fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow. Not long to go now...and fingers crossed that your smaller follies have caught up...

Emma - sounds like a good idea to do a TEFL course....

Gab - hope you are ok and feeling better by the sound of it...

Linz, Beach, Merse and everybody else I haven't mentioned - I hope you are well...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - Well done you! PMA!   What you got for lunch? Ohand no scan tom, just EC tue, triggering tonight.   

I just can't warm up... its soooo cold in my flat.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Gab forgot to say... you have alot of scrabbling to do!!!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

How exciting Laura - good luck for your trigger tonight.... Fingers crossed for your EC.  Are they not going to do one more scan before EC... I wish they had done with me as keep wandering whether I ovulated before the thing...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No they won't scan again, once you have trigger there is no going back and if I don't trigger tonight then my big ones def would explode.  Getting all paranoid as had lots of ewcm and now I don't so worrying my follies have burst or gone.... you know how mad this business makes us!    Hope your enjoying your red.. I'll have a glass later.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

No ...  your big ones are going to be nice and juicy girl...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes Gab, where are you? I've got it all working now - I'm ready for you!

So you'll be up till at least 1am tonight then Laura! Set those six juicy buggers rolling.

The paranoia is immense, isn't it? I keep looking at my pants and they have what appears to be a blood stain, but when I wipe - nothing. My pants are bright red, you see, so the CM I'm getting on the oestrogen tablets makes it look like dark red.

But I'm sure you'll be ok on Tuesday. you haven't got any sperm issues, have you?

Inc - I think they can tell if you ovulate early, can't they? It is bad luck - I'm so relieved for you that you feel moderately positive about it all.


xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Inc... I hope so.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I think they've popped or shrunk!  Tim thinks i'm disgusting as I keep checking my cervical mucus!    I'm sure your fine, I really do.  Blood is a bad sign and you don't thave that.    Maybe change pants Mir??  

Tims sperm is ok, it went from excellent to good, to 'fair', but still just IVF, I may ask tue how it is and if we should consider ICSI considering the egg numbers.

XX


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Mir - Good luck with your scan tomorrow... Can u not buy the thing that measures heartbeat... Didn't Nicki do it as well?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The doppler doesn't work till 12 weeks, Inc, otherwise I'd be buying one before you could say jack rabbit!  
I'll feel happier after 12 weeks, but that's a whole month away. I won't get a scan this week, knoweing how people operate round here. When I was trying to get a six-week one it took one secretary a whole WEEK to even ring me back! It's crap, but maybe people in the west country are a little sloooow.

Laura - these are my most comfy pants! I haven't been out of trackies since ET, frankly - been too swollen. I'm looking forward to stopping the progesterone I must say - I dread the jab every night, and it makes me like a beachball.

As it's a free go why not go for ICSI anyway? Wouldn't that cut out some of the risk? Why do they not do ICSI as a matter of course?

Are there extra risks with it I don't know about?

Get some peas and swaddle his balls with it, I say.  

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't think they do ICSI as a matter of course as its time consuming.  But I guess with my little clutch of eggs it wouldn't take long.  I think they believe that if theres a good egg and good sperm then its not needed.

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know anything about this as I've not had a sniff of NHS, but could you insist? I think I would, just to be awkward!
What was your fert rate for other cycles?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well last time was the first time I got to Ec and it was 50% which is not great, thats the time times sperm was 'fair'.  I will speak to them at EC. Worth asking I guess. 

Hows the pains?


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Miranda/Gab - I'm on Citalopram, one a day. I'm seeing my GP on Weds, do you think I should ask to up my dose? Just so fed up of feeling like this


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hay Linz-    I'm so sorry you are feeling rubbish.  Yeah I'd ask them to up your dose,think they always give you low dose to start with.

Ok I'm on the laptop!!  BUT its got a bug and the space bar is sticking!! 

I'll get it sorted though??!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm sure they'll do something if you're feeling nothing at all from them, Linz. Typical - even the anti-Ds are rubbish! Good that you're going back and getting it sorted - it's time you were feeling more like yourself again. Ae you on the waiting list for counselling, too? I'd get on that if you can as it's usually a long wait.

Laura - I'm very impressed with your technical knowhow! I have to get another laptop - Pete dropped the last one when we got back from hols. Good thing I had it in Turkey and he didn't bust it before then!
But even so my home network is rubbish - keeps dropping out. Think it's something to do wit Tiscali - the connection's up and down.

have you scrabbed?


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm going to ask for counselling when I go, even if I have to wait for it.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Linz- I had counselling was really great.  

Mirra- Ahhhhhhhh!!!!  Can't sort out the virus protection!  Or the bloody spacebar!  

Ok can anyone explain where my ewcm has gone? I'm dry as a bone and getting stressed about it? Whats happened??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

From what I remember it does come and go Laura - try not to get stressed or you'll dry up worse!

Great that you're getting counselling too Linz - it's a bloody rocky road and we all have to get help at one time or another.

Right - bath and bed I think!

I'll leave you lot to chat...

Good luck with the trigger tonight, Laura! I may be back if I can't sleep.

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Blimey M thats an early night!! I'm off for bath too as wanna watch spiderman! Is that sad?  You know tiredness is a good sign!  

So who gonna keep  me company til 1am then?


----------



## Lou-la (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello fellow poor responders, I had scan on SD8 last Weds, didn't seem to be any eggs growing at all :-(

I've got another scan tomorrow so I'm hoping that we get some better news.  I've only had a little bit of EWCM, not sure if that's a good sign or not??

I've got a little discomfort but nothing else so far.

Gosh, this is so frustrating!!

Lou x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Linz - it takes time for antidepressants to work... I think I read someplace that it can take up to 2 months.  I was on them for just 4 days once before I chucked them in the bin as my side effects from medication were worse than my depression at the time... I was made redundant ... what a non-problem from this perspective....And I was fretting cause I couldn't concentrate on my Master's... Wish I had just chucked the Master's and got on with getting well... but no... I could have used the time to get on with ttc sooner...but .. Hindsight is such a wonderful thing... I went for 3 counselling sessions but that didn't help that much either... What helped me was a regime of exercising and my dad coming round to keep me company as I was stuck at home on my own trying to study when I wasn't fit to do so, which was making me feel even more of a failure... Having said this, I do regret not continuing with counselling and dealing with some issues that I obviously had...  I think talking helps more than anti-depressants and research shows this as well... I am to see a counsellor on the 28 for assessment and I will try to get as many sessions as I can... I think the PCT pays for 8max... Still, that's about £400 saved..

Laura - I think you will be fine... I hope you get scanned sooner rather than later and get that reassurance...

Laura - ICSI increases the risk of miscarriage as there is always a danger that they may not inject the healthiest of sperm ... Hence ivf is like a natural selection... However, if you have got MF issues it does insure better fertilisation rate... In fact the aRGC uses icsi as a matter of course for people who have less than 5 follies...and sometimes when people have higher nos as well they do half ivf, half icsi...
Also there is some research that shows that icsi children have a higher disability rate....
Geeta wanted us to have ivf i/o... But dh's sperm dictated that an icsi was needed... Shame about no eggs...

Am to call Geeta tomorrow first thing...  

Have just had a long chat with my cousin in CAnada ... He went on for 2 hrs believe it or not...  Would have thought taht people with kids didn't have time on their hands... Whatever happened... I was in need of company so didn't complain as all my friends went a bit incommunicado in the last few days especially the childless ones who don't want children....  The interesting thing about my cousin is that he and his wife succeeded in getting a child on their 10th ivf attempt...and are now trying again for a sibling with donor eggs, methinks as this was not mentioned... His wife is 43.5 so it's kind of obvious...
I should have it in my genes then to deal with this crap... It's only my 6th attempt and if I don't count iuis  as they are useless - it's my 2nd decent attempt... and then this no egg situation means that I have only had one attempt... 

Laura - I may be around as don't go to bed early...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just popping in before bed! Yes laura - it's darn early, but I'll be reading, watching I'm a celeb and I think I may be on a promise, too!

Hi Lou-la, and welcome! You're in the best bit of FF - Team PR!

You may well find that something's happening in there but they couldn't see it the other day. Have they upped your dose at all?

If you're feeling some discomfort that's usually a good sign.

I remember my abandoned cycle, where I only got one follicle, I didn't have any discomfort, but just felt blissful! But at £75 a day that was a bit of an expensive high...

Fingers crossed for tomorrow that a load of follies have sprouted.

What clinic are you at?

Inc - hi! Tenth attempt - wow. I take it that's cheaper in Canada? Still, I don't think i could go through all that ten times - they are strong people.

Right gals - I'm going to snuggle down. Catch you later!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Night Mir- I might follow you shortly.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

HOW many pages already....?

Ive been trying to scrab now and again but everytime i go on noone is online...not sure how the playing the game goes but will keep trying till get the hang of it..... 

How are you all ladies...well Ive stopped bleeding.....yyyyeeeaaaahhhhhh....In fact last evening there was a lot of EWCM...so I was convinced I was ovulating....  I know...I know....think it was the Asti talking..anyway dh was happy to oblige.... ....

So where are we up to then?

Nicks - Hope you are well sweetie.....bl**dy clinics...i tell you they dont waste any time when they are taking money from you..but its a different story when they need to give a refund.... 

Mir - Hope you liked the pressie.....  still trying to get the hang of the scrabble thing..one time i will pop on and you will all be there..hows the pain now....sorry TMI...but does it hurt when you have a pee...because...UTI (urine tract infections) is very common in pregnancy and they do cause a lot of pain too sometimes. Dont want your mind to work overtime but also dont want you worrying either...xxxx 

Laura - Hows it going chicken? not long till EC sunshine.....Im really excited for you...doesnt the EWCm trail off just before you ovulate and thats when you get the funny wet stuff...sorry TMI...well we are all girlies...so think you'll be fine...What time is EC booked for tuesday....    

Inc -  ...enjoy the red honey.., it sounds like you are a lot more positive now aswell....Its very true no eggs  can be down to poor management of cycles etc..Hope Geeta has some answers for you...take care...xxxxxxx

Linziloo - Hope you are going to be feeling better soon sweetie...I started on 20mg once daily which was not enough...40mg is working for me right now and it is not sedative either so im fine at work too. It does sound that you may need to up yr dose honey so go see yr Gp and seek advice...take care..  

Merse - Out of sight but not out of mind...enjoy the rays...babe.... ...xxxxx

Roozie - Hope you are well honey.... 

Pin - any signs yet..  ...? 

Swinny - Hiya sweetie..... 

Beach - well it looks like we two got lucky last night then......  hope you are feeling better sweetie thanks for all yr help with regards to ********...i will get there in the end...hope dh and you had a nice weekend..will be thinking of you tomorrow..im on a long day tomorrow too......xxxxxxx

Ems - Hope you have recovered now sweetheart, sounds like you had a good night...xxxx

Sorry ladies im a bit slow off the mark with the scrabble..will get there....been a bit busy this weekend..what do you think of all this rain?...its      ( i love that little smilie)...xxx

Anyway will try and pop again before going to bed...thinking of you all girlies...         for our Laura.....catch up soon.......  xxxxxxxxxxGab


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

cant believe NINE ACTIVE GAMES.......my two brain cells hurt now....ouch.......


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nite,Nite ladies catch up tomorrow...lots of big sloppy ones......Gabxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Night Night you dirty scrabbers!  
Lou -good luck for tomorrow - sometimes they have a habit of appearing from nowhere.   Tell us what doses/protocol you are on.

NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - good luck honey.    Let us know how you get on.  

Gab - I'll go and scrab.. yes there are lots of games aren't there!!!!

Nicks - Night night!

So you all in bed?    Still no ewcm.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh girls, I've ovulated.    My CM has gone to creamy just like after ov.  I'm so upset... why has this happened?  

I will still trigger but I know this is over.  

Anyone up?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Go on girl... trigger and you haven't ovulated... You don't know  ... A little bit of CM doesn't mean a thing...  Fingers crossed and you enjoy your day off yesterday....


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Laura - I'm sure you haven't ovulated.  I had loads of ewcm one minute and the nothing the next - I also had creamy stuff too.  I think if you had ovulated you would have felt something going on down there.  Can you remember Roozie thought she was going to ovulate too early and they told her that she would feel pain if she did ovulate?  I think I also went through the same ovulation paranoia and it was Nicks who reminded me of Rooz's situation.  I know easier said than done, but try not to worry     We're all willing it to work for you   XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- I'm sure you won't have ovulated x   how are you feeling?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gah - Laura, will you get your head out of your pants a minute?  

If creamy stuff means you've ovulated I must be oving like a chicken at the mo. You've been on cetrotide or something, have you? To stop you ovulating?

STOP WORRYING! *slaps Laura*

Juuuust relaaaax *pats Laura reassuringly*

Feel better? I dunno - the worry never stops, but don't go worrying about oving this early, before the trigger - I've never heard of it being that early. I know Rooz did ov early, but wasn't it the day before EC? Not before the trigger? Remind me Rooz?

Gab - it's not a UTI! I've been checked out for that. I think it was probably my bowels - they've always been as dicey as anything. Have you scrabbed all your scrabs then? I'll go check...

Emma - hello! What are you up to today?

Karen - morning! Did you sleep well? We had a dreadful sleep - all sweaty and wakeful.

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Had a terrible night's sleep, awake lots and finally got up this morning with a really bad headache and feel sick.  Going to try and have some toast shortly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Beach - Hope you feel better as the day progresses  

Mira - Been out for a hike today and am back on the healthy eat as of today...well may be tomorrow..I need to finish all my choc first!  Are you feeling more positive today?  Any symptoms?

Laura - Hope you're feeling OK


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,


Still same dry as a bone.  Yes been taking burselin but I've heard people oving early.  Why would  I have loads one min and now none for 2 days.  Think I should call clinic and see if they will scan me?

Told Tim last night about my fears, you know what he replied... 'I think I may have found a bug on the pc'??  Then slept on the sofa and stormed off to work.  Talk about blame me for it going wrong?

I actually slept well last night, didn't go to bed til gone one.  Been awake since about 6.

Sorry having a me post.... 

Mirra - Hows you?  You gonna go for scan today?

Emma- hows the head today?

Beach - you still feeling sick?

Gab- Morning!

XXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura-give him a good kick up the backside....had toast and feela  bit better so hoepfully it'll go away.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think if you can get them to scan you then go Laura - reassurance is what's needed, innit? Sod it - they're meant to be takig care of you, so go along and demand a scan!

I'll phone up and see if I can get one this week, but I'm not holding my breath.

Now I think of it, I'm sure I went a bit dry at the last, after being Mucas Queen for the rest of the stimming.
But go get scanned, put your mind at rest.

Mind you, if you get what Rooz got after the last-minute panic, life'd be ok!
I keep meaning to look GIFT up, but forgetting...

What's Tim having a sulk for, exactly? Did you say about ICSI and he feels all maligned?

Emma - ooh, a hike! Sounds lovely - what's the scenery like over there? I wanted to go on a major walk with the dogs yesterday, but it poured all day. Got up early to do the same this morning and it was pouring again! Yes, I still have pains - when will this headf*** ever end?
Hideous.

Karen - maybe it was something in the air last night, then? Vile sleep, I had, and feel like death today.
Never mind! Onwards and upwards.  

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

He obviously feels bad as just texted to say if I go for a scan he will come home and go with me!

Can't get through to the clinic.  

Do you think I'm being a drama queen?  Is odd surely having it then all just going? Maybe I've just got my fingers up my fanny checking far too much!!!

Mirra - Hope you get a scan appointment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Mira - Scenery is amazing over here,  Not many people know that 75% of HK is National Park.  We live near hiking trails so I can go for a hike whenever the mood takes me...I just put on my ipod (and my clothes of course   ) and off I go.

Laura - As Mira has already said, I would call the clinic, tell them your concerns and try to get a scan    

Beach - glad you're feeling better


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- that's good then, keep trying them and see if they'll say yes.

Mir-am planning a quiet day at home with a spot of tidying up if feel like it.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - I had a lot of cm on day 7, then had a scan on day 10 - the follies were there and I triggerred on day 12...What I am trying to say is that I didn't ovulate at the point when I had a lot of cm...Don't know what happened later on, though as didn't have ovulation pain as I did for my first ivf...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc you should have CM until you ov. It goes after you ov. Mines gone.  

XX


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

What I am saying I had it on day 7 and then it was gone... When I had my scan on day 10 the follicles were still there....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc where you are on something to stop you oving and it didn't work?  maybe I've just being paranoid?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Buserelin... But then had I ovulated before day 10 - the follicles wouldn't have been there on day 10 surely?  In any case that would have been a better scenario than what happened...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah thats what I'm on.  I guess it doesn't work that well then.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - you haven't ovulated... The mucus thing doesn't mean anything .... You can't know until they scan you...

I think I am going to ask to be on cetrotide next time to stop ovulation i/o buserelin as it gave me hot flashes...and I never had them with cetrotide....

Chin up girl - you have got 6 follies, which is excellent.... and your cycle is going well...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - I think your right,I should just go out or something, sitting here aint helping and I will find out tom either way.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura - make an appt for a scan!!!!! It's the only way you'll know for sure. The worry's drying you up, I say!

Good thing I didn't know about CM when I was doing it - would have been another thing to stress about. ignorance is bliss....

Emma - that sounds wonderful! 75 per cent national park sounds gorgeous. You always get the feeling it's really crowded over there, but evidently not!

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I can't get through to them, phone just engaged.  They only do scans in the mornings and it takes me over an hour to get there, so chance of me getting one now are pretty slim.  Still trying though.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Have a glass of red and go back to bed then. Just chill out - there's no oving round here  

Mmmmmn, glass of red and a cheese sandwich. Scrumptious.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Still can't get through.

Off to take cat to the vets.  Still throwing up!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That'll distract you. Honestly, the day before egg collection is like the last rehearsal before opening night - sooo nerve-wracking!

You'll need two hands to count your eggs tomorrow, ok?
TWO HANDS.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You know how we tend to know our bodies... well I don't think I'm fertile at the moment.  I feel like its gone wrong, could be wrong but doubt it.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Tell me about it. I'm sitting here yet again with the feeling something's gone wrong. I feel shaky, and in pain and I've just been to the loo and there was a little pink spot. I'm hoping it's from something else.
In two minds as to whether to phone and get a private scan or whether to wait and see if anything happens and go to A&E again.

It's just feels kind of _loose _ in there. Wobbly where it was firm before. It doesn't feel right.

Think I'll just get through today and see if it gets worse.

But I do comfort myself with the thought that so many times people on here have known something absolutely and it's turned out to be wrong. Let's hope you and I are wrong, L.

xxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Mir - don't wait and go and have a scan... £100 is not that much in the scheme of things and at least you will have some reassurance...  

Laura - hope you are feeling better...


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Mira - Please go and have a scan...it will put your mind at rest.  All this worrying isn't fair on you or your beanie  

Laura - Hope your cat's OK.  If I don't get on later   for EC tomorrow   

Inc - How are you?  Have you spoken to Geeta yet?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

em - have a follow up tomorrow...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ha! I knew it! The Winterbourne doesn't have a sonographer till next Monday! I'll ring the main man, but I'm thinking that's bad news.

I hate beig at work when I'm so stressed - can't concentrate.

Cheers Emma - are you relaxing with a glass of red now?

Inc - good luck with the follow-up! What are you going to ask them?

How's your cat, Laura?

xxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hope you get through....Mir....Try not to stress so much...

Emma - waht are you up to...

Doing research at the mo for poor responders protocols.. 
Planning to aks - reasons for no eggs
can she tweak the protocol...
Can I not use buserelin and use sth else instead...
Can I have more than two scans + scan prior to EC to ensure that follicles are still there ...as no point going through with EC if ovulated prematurely...
Can I cycle straight away or have to wait...,as low dose only 150 gonal f....and I had more for my ius...
Also the fact that I had no ovulation pain as per my first cycle ... It was obvious that sth was happening and I felt nothing this time..

Any other ideas?  
Have restarted dhea now... ignoring Geeta...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Agh, where do you live Mirra.... outer hebrides  

Cat has been given some anti-biotics and some special bland food, £60, not bad really.  Basically they don't know but will try this before starting on bloods etc.  

Well nurse called me back but I was driving, tried to call them and no answer!  

Also my SIL texted to wish me luck for EC today, even though I asked her to forget I'd told ehr, I texted and said wasn't going well and didn't want to talk.  She's texted 3 times and called Tims moby twice!!  See this is why I don't tell people!!

Mirra - I'd love us both to be wrong.   As for bit of pink prob bit of fluff off yesterdays knickers


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

I am at work so can’t stop on. Sorry I haven’t been posting. Not been feeling great what with my impending treatment and the situation at work I have been trying to put it all out of my head and pretend that nothings wrong and I am “normal”.

Mirra – Have the scan chuck, it’ll put your mind at rest. It must be bl**dy awful and I think in our situation you can’t relax until your ready to give birth. For your own sanity I think you need to pay for your scan. Let me know what you decide. Chin up sweetie xx

Laura – Good luck for EC me darlin. I am routing for you. Lets have another success story on here xx

I can feel the AF pains now so my tests should be at some point during this week. I’ll let you know how I get on.

Sorry not been able to read through what I’ve missed so I hope everybody else is ok.

Love

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Sarah -   I know how you feel trying to be 'normal' in front of people who don't know how much you're hurting.  You're a brave lady to cope with work and the pg ladies.  Good luck with the tests - which ones are you having?  Fsh?  Any others?

Inc - Hope the follow up goes well     You sound like you're covered everything in your questions.

I'm off to bed now....it's 10:30 here.  Got to go to a baby shower tomorrow.....don't want to go   but I suppose it's best to face things head on and do the things you dread the most.

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Afternoon, just popped out for bread and milk this morning and ended up doing M & S, WHS and TK MAxx.....


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Em

Just come on and rang Liverpool and had a lovely chat with one of the nurses. She said that they don’t test FSH every month and that I have a follow up appointment arranged for the 3rd of December to discuss our test results. She said that my FSH in October was 13.8. I got a bit upset then because at St Mary’s they wouldn’t treat me until it was below 10. She said that Liverpool don’t work like that and as FSH is only 1 indicator that they would probably set me off anyway as they already know that I am going to have to be put on the highest dose of Menopur anyway. Feel quite anxious about it all now. It seems like my body is on a bl**dy downward spiral. Roll on the 3rd of December so that I know what’s happening.

I hate all of this; I just want to get going again.

S x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Sarah- sounds like your new clinic know what they are doing.  Not too much longer to wait.  

Well nurse called eventually but didn't really say much.  Just that is rare to ovulate early and CM is not reliable indicator of ov.  Not really very reassuiring.  Wish you could buy dildocams.  

I'm so tired, been asleep all afternoon.  Better get up and do some jobs before Tim gets home. 

How are you all?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Laura... It may be a good idea to have a scan prior to your egg collection... INsist...tell them of your concern... Surely no point in getting sedated if ovulated .... Be hysterical... do what you can...but get scanned...

Emm- thanks...

Laura - I hope you get your scan, too... 

A bit of a sad day at the ARGC thread today as Lukey seems to be having a biochemical pregnancy... Such a shame...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I will see what I can do!! I can do hysterical without trying!!  

Poor Lukey -   Its not fair.

Its your follow up tom isn't it?    Hope it goes well.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi girls!

Well, when I got home Pete was on the phone to the midwives and has got me a scan for Friday on the NHS, plus an appt with a doctor there, too. They were trying to get me seen earlier but as I've already had one scan and it's defo not ectopic they said to wait till Friday, as there was nothing they could do if I did start bleeding properly.

They also said not to go to work, but everyone's off - there's no one to do my work and I think the stress of NOT going to work would be worse somehow.

It's not as if they can just not bring out a Bridport News this week, so someone would end up doing unpaid overtime because of me. I'm only on that paper as the guy's off, the sport guy's off and two other subs are off on the daily's team.

Oh no, Inc - are they sure it's a chemical pg? I'll have a look on the multiple cycles thread and see. God, just as i thought everything was going so well everything goes topsy turvy again.

That sounds a good list of Qs for your appt. Hope you get answers you're happy with.

Sarah - why won't they just test your FSH anyway? Can you insist on it? But it sounds like they're good, anyway, and you're starting relatively soon.

Karen - what did you buy? Nice things?

Emma - ugh, poor you, a baby shower. Hope it's not too painful. I think one of the worst bits is buying all the little things you want to be buying for your own baby, and wondering...
It sounds like you've got a good bunch of friends out there though - that's wonderful, being as you're so far from home.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zcw (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi I am 32 and TTc for 2 years, unexplained so far. Just in 2ww of first IVF. Pre EC scans showed 7-9 follicles, at EC only got 2 eggs from 5 follicles. Consultnat described techincal problems getting to my right ovary. Of these 2 eggs one was immature the second fertilised and was replaced at 24 hours. testing in 2 days but feel sure this will be negative.
Worried that this means I am a poor responder, my baseling FSH varies between 8 and 9. Wondering if anyone has had similar experiences and what shall I do next. Wondering about tests for ovarian reserve / increased doses meds or other drugs next cycle ( had menopur 450 this cycle) Can you help me


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- sounds like Pete's got it sorted for Friday, we know who to call if we ver need anything sorting  

Ended up buying a jumper for me from M & S and a jumper for DH, plus nightwear for us both, got all my cards from WHS and a book and magazine for DH plus an xmas for him, then in TKMaxx got him two tshirts for bed and some boxers, me a skirt and a scarf, a handbag and a throw for our bed!!!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Do the AMH test to see what your reserve is.... How come you lost your follies?  A bit weird... If this doesn't work consider changing the clinic and the protocol.... A different protocol can give you a better response or better quality of eggs.... 

Check out the ARGC or the Lister as they are supposedly the two best clinics in the UK>...
Good luck...

Mir - excellent news on the scan front....

Laura - fingers crossed for tomorrow....

Have been thinking all day...and whatever happens tomorrow I know one thing... I am not prepared to remain childless... Whatever it is that I have to do ... I'll go for it... 
If the news is bad tomorrow I am putting myself on the donor egg list regardless of my dh's protestations...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc- just to let you know that I'l be thinking of you x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx Beach... How are you?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello there.

Well, you may or may not be a PR - you have to have more tests, and a second cycle before it all becomes clear.

You were on the maximum dose for Menopur this time, and it may well be that you had more eggs in there they didn't reach, so it's not a clear picture for you.

I'd recommend an AMH test, if this cycle hasn't worked. That will tell you a more accurate picture of your ovarian reserve. Where are you being treated?

You could try a clomid flare next cycle. Were you on the short protocol? The clomid gives things a helping hand by increasing the number of follicles available, in layman's terms.

But you never know - this may have worked! When do you test?

Oooh, Karen! Sounds like a megashop! Sounds great - I wanted to start buying pressies this month, but my exhaust's going to cost over £100 and I have to tax my car, too  

Inc - that's the spirit! You have to be so brave with all this IF lark. You have BALLS, kiddo.

xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx Miranda... An interesting turn of phrase....I like the bit about having balls...'cause if I really had them literally I would not be having half ot the trouble I have....Ie boys are fertile for far longer...all else being equal...   

ZCW - I was on flare protocol with clomid and clomid screwed my lining... It was 5.7, really thin for the first time since starting treatment...as opposed to usual 8 and above.... You do need good lining for implantation... Viagra never compensated for the thinning of the lining and never got it much better...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc- I'm not too bad, just had cottage pie and veg so feeling a bit better for eating.

Mir- slight mega shop plus I ordered lots off the Net last night....hope I;m in when they're delivered....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Lordy! You are maxing that shopping list K! I'd love to go out and buy some things. Maybe get a couple of things this pay day. I've had four close family birthdays this month - sis, neice, stepson and dad - so it's been tricky.

Inc - you ARE ballsy! A few weeks ago you were on the floor, but now look at you! Making plans and girding your loins for the follow-up.

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir-  I seem to go through fazes, not buying anything for ages then out comes that credit card


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - Oh I love TK Maxx!!  I was gonna go shops today but was too sorry for myself!  Maybe I'll go later in the week if I get some good news.  No point shopping if feel poo.

ZCW -    Hope you get that BFP and don't need to be thinking about a next cycle well not yet anyway.  you are in good hands here if you do need to try again.  

Mirra - Its my dads birthday wed and my sisters on sat!  Dreading my dads as will have to pop round and if things are crap will be hard... oh and I was gonna go him a pressie today!! ops!

And way to go Pete!!  See some men do have some uses!!    Lets hope we both get good news this week!  

Emma - baby shower?    God you are a brave woman!!!! Hope it goes ok.

Got belly ache now and bad head... is that good or bad??!!  You girls can see now why I'm working through my 2ww.. I really would drive you all insane if I was home!!  

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's the same reason I'm working tomorrow - it'll keep my mind off things, with any luck!

I had a little cry just then. I just feel like it's all gone wrong - I can't believe the pains are my womb stretching, or it'd be the size of a house right now.  

I hope your dad's ok. I take it he doesn't know about this cycle? You'll be PUPO by then! Don't want to be stressing!

Karen - don't know about you, but I'm shattered after such a bad night's sleep. Are we retiring early again? Are you scrabbing before bedtime?  

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- yes am retiring early   will try and scrab now x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi ladies,

How are we all...well just got back from work...long day as usual being a Monday..and afraid the Asti is out again..only one glass so Im being good....

Whats been happening then......Laura my dear Laura...pse dont worry with six follicles sweetheart you would know if you had ovulated..it would be quite painful...when I took clomid..you do a trigger jab have yr IUI..then you ovulate few hours later and you can really tell you are ovulating...I also had the same pains on the morning of EC..thats why we are complaining because we were 2 hours late for theatre.
I really dont think youve ovulated sweetheart....have a wee glass of red tonight it will help you sleep BUT also good..for the lining ofcourse ready for NBM at midnight...sending yr follies lots of           ...like Mir said TWO HANDS to count those eggies ok.....take extra special care...xxxxx

Swinny - Thinking of you...its always hard just before you start treatment because you just want to get on December nearly here honey       so it wont be long...take care...xxxxxxx

Ems - Hope you are well honey...you are such a brave and strong person...  ..hope you enjoyed the hike honey..national park sounds lovley...xxxxx

Beach - now thats what I call shopping..it really makes me feel better and if i can get away with it tell dh it cost half the price..... ...but then i give in and tell him the truth...... ....were you off today then honey..hope you had a nice day off.xxxx

Inc - Good luck with the follow up  ..you do sound a lot more positive now...you GO GIRL!!!!!

Miranda - What are we going to do with you....Im sure everything is fine sweetheart...you are also taking yr gestone which is also progesterone support for you...I know you will feel better after the scan just try not to worry...(i know thats easier said than done)...i bet Laura is right though and that little spot is from yesterday's nickers.....get yourself an orange pair instead...thats on my christmas list... 
take extra special care...  HAVE IT PETE...good man......!!!!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Nics - Hope you are ok honey.. xxxxxx

Hello to Roozie and Pin.....    

having a look at scrab now ..... .....oh dear....xxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

P.S I had a bad nights sleep to....def something in the air......


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- had a sick day....felt really bad this morning, got better at lunch then worse this afternoon again.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that hope you are feeling better honey....lots of big stodgey food and lots of nice cups of tea to make you feel better......


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

looks like there is something wrong with scrab...girlies..anyway im away to have some tea...going to bed early as we have first follow up tomorrow...so if dont get back on again...take extra special care everyone...thinking of you Laura tomorrow...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think it was a bad night, yes - quite a few people at work looked rancid today.

I wiped just now and there was a little wiggle of fibre from my red jumper on the tissue (how does it get there?) and it looked like a smaller version of what I saw earlier! I'm now thinking I've gone completely mad and it was just fibres from my jumper.
Very odd. But the pains - oh, the flipping pains just don't ruddy go away! I am totally fed up of feeling this vulnerable.

Hey, the Asti's out again! Makes you feel all celebratory, a few bubbles.

Noooooo - don't give up on scrab! You're in at least half my games!

I have to stop wearing red.

xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- this is an order- stop wearing the colour red now immediately, throw away all your red clothes and ask your DH to burn his....any household items that have the colour red in them must be given away first thing...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

But I LIKE red! It makes me feel warm!

OK then K  

Will hold a ritual burning of red items ASAP.

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- compromise then....once you've given birth you can start wearing red again


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!

I'll store them rather than burn them then. It's a deal!

Get scrabbing! Need a game to keep me occupied.

Just going for my bath the nu - I'll scrub, you scrab.

xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I've played all my scrabbles.....had some fun too   and DH is in bed asleep


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok girlies...ive scrabbed........9 games...phew....MIR you are good...think im going to look out my dictionary honey.....got to try and make it past ten at least.....


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girlies!
LB - good luck for tomorrow   I'm sure it will be fine. Buserelin is much better than Cetrotide for stopping ov it switches everything off - just look at the cetrotide people - always having to have LH tested and increasing the dose. Stop worrying   chin up!    
Mirra - I'm sure it will all be fine hunm. I'm still having little twinges now. its hard not to be negative sometimes. Once you've seen a heartbeat the chances of miscarriage absolutely plummet. I think you deffo need white knickers girl and there will be no confusion with red jumper fluff!  
Gabs - Asti again! Just bought a bottle of M&S Cava tonight for an engagement party and thnen got home to a message from my mum saying tis been cancelled!  
Beach - hope you are feeling better soon  
Inc - Hope tomorrow goes OK. I'm sure you could just try again - isnt; that the idea with the natural stuff. Fingers crossed (if your budget wants it that is!)  
Zcw - fingers crossed for you   Interesting you were on 450 menopur at 32 with an FSH of less than 10?   Sounds like you had a fair few folies though. Each cycle is so different.
Swin - don't worry about FSH too much. Mine was 14.9 highest. Could get it done at GP's though if you want to know immediately before you cycle. Its such a long time until stims on LP though don't know if its that useful. so will it be day 21DRing then?  
Ems - hiking sounds good! That;s what I'm trying to do to keep up a bit of fitness. 
Pin - any news? 
Hi to Rooz and all the others I've forgotten! 

Been to M&S after work. finally got some decent bras! I am so lardy - why do we always look worse in changing room mirrors?!bought some matty trousers for work too. You feel fat in ones that have the zip half undone but in the ones that are 'size of an elephant' I feel fine!  
and I've got to send one pair of size 10 matty jeans back cos they are too small!   
Love ya all!  
Nicks


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

get yourself some dungarees Nics.... .......  ...new trend for theatre..........


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok up in the morning...so having an early night....take care girlies...catch up soon...

           GO LAURA!!

Good luck with follow up Inc.......  ...xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank you girls, had lots of bely twinges on my follie side so hoping thats them getting ready to be collected tom.  

You lot are shopoholics!!!

Nicks - fab your in maternity wear!!!  I don't think size 10 maternity wear would fi me either!!  Although I'm not preg!! 

Gab - I'm rubbish at scrab.. think I've got too many games on the go o not giving it my full time and attention!  Surely once you've opened the asti you have to drink it al??  Thats the joy of a bubbly one!! 

Beach - You turning into a nymph??!!

Inc - Good luck tom.

Emma - Whats planned for tom??

Rooz and Pin - hows the bumps??

I've got to get my bag packed and some forms to sign etc for tom.  

Night then my little early birds! I won't be sleeping a wink.

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry! Got caught up in the excitement of Dragon's Den. Didn't think it would be on as it wasn't last week.

Whew! Loads of scrab to play - thanks girlies!  

Nicks - gawd, it was just loads of things! I was really shaky, which is unusual and only happens if I'm bleeding, I've been irritable, plus all these different pains - shooting ones in the cervix, nipping ones in the womb and burning ones too. Thought I was going nuts! But when it calms down I think hag, I worried everyone for nothing and feel a real loser!  

Still, a scan on friday's just the ticket.

And no more red clothes till then. What will I wear! Need white pants really, but I'm rubbish at washing them so I don't buy them! Similarly, I'm crap at ironing, so I buy non-iron material clothes.

Nice to hear you've got some lardy clothes! So comfy, huh? You sound like you're finally admitting it to the world, eh? Must be a relief.

Karen - have you exhausted him?    Have you remembered what it's all for?   We've decided not to until 12 weeks now - too bloody paranoid. Pete's as paranoid as me, which helps. His ex wife had loads of miscarriages though, and he says he thinks I'll be fine. Typical though - loads of CM and can't share!  

Night Gab!

Laura - where are you? Have you packed your bits and bobs for tomorrow's egg-fest? Hee! Just went to post this and saw your message...

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I was torn between Dragons and the maddy prog, went for the maddy prog n the end.

I'm just getting the cat hair off my dressing gown then all packed!!

I can't scrab, just goes on and on and on about validating the word... I've got about 8 games to play!!  I'll try to do in the morning.

XXXXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Darn! I knew there was something else I wanted to watch. Did it reveal anything new?

I was really excited that those detectives say they're closing in on the kidnapper. Apparently they've never not found a missing child...

Mmmmn, cat hair! I have everything liberally covered with jack russell hair.

I'll have alook at scrab, but I'd better go to bed - got to be up at 5.30 again.

xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - good luck for tom hun...  Fingers crossed....
   

Mir - 4 more sleeps until your scan...so calm down...

Nick and Gab - thx for your good wishes...
Hope you are both ok... Nice to buy matty clothes Nick....  

Am off to bed, methinks....


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Inc & Gab -   for your follow ups today.

Laura -   for EC

Swinny - My fsh varies so much.  On the month I had tx it was 9.8 and the doctor said anything under 15 is OK (I got 8 eggs).  The month before it was 5, so it just shows how much difference a month can make.  We didn't cycle on the month it was 5 because we were moving.  I do wonder how many eggs I would have got that month though.

Hi to everyone else XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- good luck for today, will be thinking of you x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good luck Laura and Inc!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Laura and Inc – Good luck. I will be thinking about you today xxx

Emma – Hope the baby shower wasn’t too bad matey. Its awful having to carry on as normal at events like those. You are so happy for your friends but its just such a kick in the teeth that you aren’t having a baby shower too yet. Our time will come I’m sure and thanks for your lovely words of re-assurance. I am lucky to have such a wonderful support network. My friend Louise is just the same and she keeps picking me up when I am being negative and telling me that FSH is only a number and its only one part of a very big picture. Just got to keep telling myself that!!! 

We’ll be having our very own virtual baby shower online soon xxx

Hi Gabs xxx

Mirra – I am not going to press the issue about having my FSH tested again if the clinic aren’t too concerned about it. I have just been programmed by St Mary’s to obsess about FSH and so I went into a bit of a tailspin again. I am calm now. 2 weeks and counting, not too long to wait!!

Beach – Hope you’re feeling better babes x

S xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Good luck Laura 

Inc, Gabs - Hope all goes well with follow up 

Mir - Been following your progress - everything is going to be alright 

Beachgirl - What's with this scrab? haven't got a clue 

Nickki - Hi there 

Swinny, Emma, Pin, Rooze, ZCW and anyone i have missed - thinking of you all 

I'm a bit frustrated at the moment - just been told I am a high risk for stroke/thombosis to go on the pill as I'm a migraine sufferer.  It's what the spanish clinics put you on before ovarian stmulation.  Just e-mailed the clinic to see if there are alternatives.   I always seem to have obstacles. 

Love Odettexxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Odette - that's strange... I am a migraine sufferer and I was on the pill for 8 yrs without any problems...

Thx everybody for good wishes...

Good luck for today Laura

Mir - hope you are feeling a bit calmer now... with the scan booked..

Gab - didn't know you also had a follow up today... All the best, 

Emma - we just have to go through those kind of things and keep our chins up...

Hello to everybody else I haven't mentioned...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all
Odette - who told you that, GP in UK? If you wanted it for contraception they prob wouldn't put you on it cos of your age - its not great for us older girls. As its only for about a month (I presume?) I'm sure the risk is less. You could see if there is one with a slightly lower oestrogen or just accept the risk which would be slightly increased but not any more than all the risks of IVF.  maybe invest in some anti embolism socks!!  
Mirra - glad things are a bit better today   I've had cramps over the weekend and headaches, felt very pre-menstrual. Thankfully just listened to the HB this am so I know its all in my head. I still feel like I'm worried all the time though   Not long til your scan - get piccies!!!!!  
LB - hope you are there now and getting prepped   Waiting for your news - you know how impatient we all are - you're not allowed recovery time - get that laptop out in bed!  
Swinny - will you DR over xmas then and start stimming shortly after? LEast you will feel positive with that to look forward to. You might not even ever have a xmas bump as you'll have a Sept baby!   
Ems, Beach, Inc, Pin, Rooz, pam and all else  

Nicks


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura...where are you? Hope all is well sweetheart.....   ....xxxx

Inc - any news.......  

Odette - Ref to the pill.....I was on the combined pill before I had my ds and was on it a few years my mum had thrombosis when she was 26...so im at a high risk because she was under 40. Anyway Im sure one month wont harm..but like doc nics said ...see if you can come to a compromise...hope all is well..xxxx

Mir -  ...not long till friday....

Nics - Glad you feel better now..its just mother nature telling us to rest up I think sometimes  
Im sure everything is fine honey...xxxxxxxx

Just wanted to say thanks for all yr good luck wishes...today went well....to begin with it looked like he was going to par me off with a prescription of Zoladex..but i explained that my ovaries didnt like buserlin and took a long time for my ovaries to wake up after it. We also explained that we may pursue IVF next year so didnt want to be shut down then try and wake them up again....(Lazy OV's)....I think he was trying to go on the side of caution as the more laps you have...the less effective the treatment is..

Anyway it was decided that I come in for a Laser Laparoscopy because of pain issues...I was much better after my surgery last year..So hopefully have this done and then pursue Turkey if all is well.
Im a bit apprehensive about what he will find when he has a little look...but Id rather know what is going on then spend another few thousand on treatment that wont work anyway because of my endo.

Will be back for personals later girlies...hope everyone is well....xxxxxxxxx

P.S Nics - does DHEA give you a lot of EWCM...think im gonna get the frying pan out again.....


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

My consulation is at 5 pm... so getting ready now...

Do you think buserelin is the culprit... I was wondering myself...as it is downregging drug....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Not sure I know the buserlin they give you for downregging is more than the dose you take to not ovulate..ie..on my LP i was on high dose of buserlin until AF..then took a less dose during stimming so as not to ovulate Im not sure INC honey...I know i felt better taking ceratide. 
Have you got all yr questions ready for this evening then honey.....Good luck for this evening....


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

good luck with FU Inc. HOpe you get some answers  
Gab - I have heard lots of EWCM with DHEA - how long you been on it?   Brave going under the knife again - but better to get it sorted now as you say before spending lots of money. DO you get op'ed on where you work?

bit of a miserable day today outside  

xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

oh yes miserabla day....... ....

Well i thought it was better than doing Zoladex and masking anything that might be occuring does that make sense or is it just a nursey way of thinking.... 

Yes i do...I work with my endo cons....I really have a lot of faith in my endo cons (more so than the fert one) usually look after my endo cons patients in recovery and my collegues have recovered me in the past so its a bit of a busmans holiday but I know I will be in safe hands..I know they will look after me. But as you can imagine it was really wierd sitting at patient wait in me dressing gown watching everyone in the staff room and seeing my clinical manager too... 
Its a bit frustrating but Id really like to have a chat with my endo cons about the way the last treatment cycle went and how mismanaged it was but you know men chat and my endo cons and fert cons are skiing buddies..

I think ive made the right call about the lap as i feel If im booked in for that ,have my MOT.,...  then hopefully most of endo will be treated before we embark on our journey at Jinemed..the pains are horrible too...so really couldnt go on working every month like that.....

Ive only been on DHEA for a month and have certainly noticed a difference on my monthly cycle never had this much EWCM during ovulation time so hopefully that means there is some repair to my ovaries going on there too.

Cant stop thinking about Laura....really hope everthing is ok....going to EC is I feel is one of the biggest hurdles during the IVF cycle apart from the fertilisation one but maybe its just because Im a poor responder i feel like that.

You day off today nics....xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah day off for me  
good to be looked after by work colleagues - least you get good treatment. I'll be having the bubs where I work - only most of them don't know yet!  
going to make a date and pecan pudding for xmas in a min  
MIL has now confirmed to say she is coming   so not looking forward to that - she's a mad cow!  
Niks


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

cant believe you are not showing yet....you must have been really slim before you were PG...though the jammies do hide sins dont they?.... ..cant believe you are nearly 4 months nic i think it has really flown in though Im sure its been slow for you...xxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Am on my way now....

Laura - I hope you get a few good juicy eggs and the little ones deliver, too.... fingers crossed


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Good luck INC..sweetheart will be thinking of you...      dont take any c*** and tell them you want answers...  ..catch u later...xxxxxxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi All,

I thought i'd better check in with you to let you know i'm still here and not even the slightest twinge!!

Gab - i tried uploading a piccy of me in my dungarees but it was too big and didn't work.  I'll have to ask DH when he comes in.

Swinny - i had my tx at liverpool and i don't think they ever tested my FSH.  I have nothing but praise for LWH but then i'm biased as its the only place i have ever been.

Everyone seems to be at different stages so ihere is a Team PR    for everyone.

I'll try to keep up with you all but if i disappear for a while you'll know why   - Laura has my mob number so i'll try to keep her up-to-date.

Take Care 

Pin xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello girls!

Oo Gab, don't think I'd be able to RESIST telling the endo man about the crappy fert tx. You never know, might make them smarten up their act!
Yes, I think DHEA did that for me too, from memory. Must be working its magic!

Hey Pin! Only three days and not a twinge! Shall we have a PR sweepstake on how late your bubs will be? Though I don't know what the winner would get...

I haven't heard from Laura - hope she's ok.

Nicks - they don't know they're delivering your baby yet?   Will they get it when you're in your dungers at work?

Inc - hope it all went well.

Odette - I wouldn't have thought it would make much difference for just a month?

Hi to Emma, Sarah, Karen, Rooz and everyone


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

It was really difficult and i had to restrain dh from telling all..... 

Im booked in for my follow up a the fert clinic next week and between now and then we have been trying to contact the HFEA for some advice ..so didnt want the endo man giving fert man the heads up does that make sense?

I bet you are scrabbing with a dictionary go on tell me.....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nah - it's down to the letters. I've had some really bad games too, never fear!

I only use my Anagram Master (free download - try it!) if I'm playing with a mate who is about ten times as brainy as me! I figure I have to use every trick in the book with him, because I'll be beaten so badly my own family wouldn't recognise me.

But all other games I do straight, honest!

I can see your point over telling endo man, I didn't realise you were making a formal complaint? Good on you!

xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

I must admit though...he did say at the end of the appointment was there anything else I would like to discuss and maybe i looked like i wanted to tell him something. He has really looked after me this past year, I wish in a way I had told him....oh well...maybe one day.

Yr turn to scrab...matey....xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

EVening 

Just home from work and trying to catch up whilst I cook dinner, hope that Laura and Inc are both ok x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

..Evening Beach..how was yr day...hope all is well..xx

whats for dinner then?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- feel better now than I did this morning thanks, day was ok, went pretty quickly really.  What about yours?

Doing butterfly chicken for dinner with veggies for me and salad and jacket for DH.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

mmm...mmm..Its chargrilled chicken this side..in the oven as we speak..glad you are feeling better honey..the weather has been awful today so not missed much...xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It's been terrible, hate going to work in the dark and getting in when it's dark too...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

no what u mean I start at 0730/ 8 ish and finish at 1800/1900 depending on when our theatre lists finish. Have you been doing yr speciality for a long time then? oh and has dh recovered now....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

recovered from what?

Just swapped from Lung to Upper GI and Colorectal recently, well back in June,


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gawd, long day Gab. What a horribly long day - you must get shattered. I started at 7am this morn, but worked through so I could finish at 2.30 and have enough daylight to walk the dogs.

Tomorrow's the long one when I'm on the weekly - deadline day. But I'm usually on the daily, which is steadier. After eight hours staring at a screen though I get shattered. My brain aches!

Karen - just taking my go! Gird your scrabbing loins! Gab - I've played on ours.

I've had a text from Laura - she got two eggs, and is dreadfully upset. Let's all cross everything that both fertilise and become belting embies for her, eh?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- I had 2 eggs first time and both fertilised


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura - .....get jiggy you two .........            ..lots of loving going on in the lab tonight....            ..xxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach...bet you are kept busy honey....I remember from general surgery that you do get a lot of oncology patients from these areas...you do a brills job sweetheart....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I keep saying that - but she is so disappointed, understandably. I think it's really hard when you get fewer than last time.

Fertilisation vibes for Laura's twins, chaps! Everyone send out the love...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

yr turn to scrab...Mir.....I feel really thick right now......


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura - try and keep yr chin up sweetie...we are all here for you and sending loads of        ...magic dust to those little embies......   ...come on Laura's embies you can do it.......        ....


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB -   they'll be good ones we hope. Take care    
X


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

hello girls hows every1 doing , i was xmas shopping today with my mam god i could of killed her lol 
dos my nut right in ....

hope every1 is doing ok not much to report  of to bed up at 5 am for work just half day finish at 12-30 so not bad love to all xx


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

jend said:


> hello girls hows every1 doing , i was xmas shopping today with my mam god i could of killed her lol
> dos my nut right in ....
> 
> hope every1 is doing ok not much to report of to bed up at 5 am for work just half day finish at 12-30 so not bad love to all xx


PLEASE HELP GET ME BUBBLES UP TO 7777 PLEASE


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Laura  - Loads of   your two make it all the way

love

Pam x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello troops...

Laura - remember that it just takes one..... Let's pray that they both fertilise....    

I had my follow up... Geeta was surprisingly upbeat... She suggested we do another cycle straight away with an increased dose of 225...  She said that I probably had eggs but they couldn't get to them bcs they were stuck to the follicle walls..., which is an interesting theory...She said all indications were good ...And that this kind of thing happens every now and then...

She did say though that after this cycle she won't let me have medicated cycles anymore only natural ones... The woman thinks obviously that I have unlimited funds...and that I can cycle ad infinitum....So, in short, I am hitting the road again in a few days if I have no cysts or any other buggers.  Had a lovely dinner following the consultations..My dh looked as if he has just been at a funeral.... Honestly... what am i to do with such a man....

Hope you are all ok... I am for some reason in good spirits... Hope it lasts...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Jen - done a bit of bubbling but off to bed now!  
Inc - that's great news!   Straight back on the rollercoaster - better than having to hang around for months.
LB - fingers crossed for tomorrow hun   
Night all 
Nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hooray for good spirits, Inc! Do you not get any discount for no IVF or ICSI and transfer?

Great that you can go again so soon.

Hi Pam! Nice to see you! x

Gab - don't feel thick! I just gave up a turn to get rid of all those Is, so you're in a strong position.

Jend - remind me what stage you're at with your tx? I like to keep up to date!

Right - just going to scrab if I can get on, and off to beddy byes. I'm so swollen with poisonous wind with the prog - I think half of the pains are my bowels.  

Nicks - did I miss something? Bubbling? As in Scottish crying?

Night night!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Thats greeting...aint it Mir... 

Inc - Wonderful news...you will be back on the rollercoaster...mmmm natural IVF is always another thought isnt it, its something else one can consider 

Laura - thinking of you and dh.......     ..for tomorrow.... ..
take extra special care..xxxx

anyway nite nite ladies..off to bed....back to work tomorrow for me......xxxxxxxx 

Merse - Out of sight but not mind...thinking of you and dh hope you are having a nice time..xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Gab - Glad the FU went OK -  and good luck for your fertility appointment next week. Any idea of when your op will be?

Inc - Glad that your FU went well too. So, the next cycle *will* be the one that works  

Laura - I have everything crosses that your eggs fertilise. Did they do ICSI on them? I know you must be so disappointed as you expected to get more but as everyone has already said, it only takes one. I'm willing it to work for you hun  

Beach - How you doing? It's your open evening tomorrow? Yes?

Pin - Lovely to hear from you...and still no PR bubba yet! Get jiggy and start eating hotter curries 

Pammie - Lovely to hear from you too. How are you?

Hi to everyone else 

Baby shower was OK yesterday. It wasn't as bad as other ones I've been to, in fact I surprised myself by actually enjoying it!

Have a good day everyone 

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Just a quick catch up whilst I eat my brekkie.  Morning Emma- it's tomorrow I go for open night, hope it goes ok...
Glad that your baby shower went ok, it's hard isn't it n


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Morning Beach - Up early as usual!  Yes, it is hard, but I found it easier yesterday than I've ever found it before.  Not sure if it was because I was having a good day or because I'm just used to my situation now.  Sometimes I find it hard to ever believe that I'll carry a child and I'm not sure if I'm just adjusting to that realisation.  Anyway, on that happy note   I'm off out.  Have a good day at work. 

XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girlie's I'm home!! Had an excellent time lovely and warm laid by the pool everyday day and did lots of eating, drinking, getting giggy and sleeping!! We made no decisions as will wait and see how scan goes after next AF! Basically we just had a bloody good time without the baby thing hanging over us and it felt great like a second honeymoon!! Just hope it lasts and I don't fall back into that big black hole!!!
Laura honey 2 is gr8 I'd kill for that! Is it the dreaded phonecall today?  Thinking lots of positive thoughts!
Inc so sorry about no eggs  can completely understand how that feels, but its great they are being so positive wish my cons was! Have been thinking of a natural cycle??
Mir hows the pains hon? I'm sure its just your womb growing, but a scan to reassure is the best way forward! 
Hi to Bab,Beach,Nicks,Emma,Pam,Pin And everyone else I've missed xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Merse - Good to have you back, we've missed you    Glad you & DH had some much needed R&R and time with each other.  When do go back to work?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Em I missed you all too!! Back to work tom,DH is back today so I'm left with the shopping and washing! Hows u? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi Merse  - great to hear you had a good time... Geeta said that no eggs is a freak thing that happens... It can happen to people with normal fertility not only to poor responders... She didn't mention donor eggs, thank goodness...I was fully prepared for yet another donor egg speech...

Laura - fingers crossed for good news today....   

Hello to everybody....

Have dropped my hubby to the station and done the shopping... Need to do some work today... Seems such a lovely day...

Off for a walk...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Merse - I'm fine....have good and bad days, which is to be expected.  I just want to get started on FET now.  

Laura - Hope you're OK


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

We go through so much but we always manage to pull through some how...................
Have heard from Laura one has fertilised and shes waiting to hear if it divides. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Phew....I'm willing her embie to do its stuff and divide


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Me too xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi chaps! Finally got some peace to write a post...

Lovely to have you back Merse! And lovely to hear you had such a nice time.

Emma - great that you actually enjoyed the shower. You'll be holding your own soon, I'm sure, with those great frosties.

Inc - that sounds like it went well! Good that she thinks there were eggs in there. Did you get frisky that night?

Karen -  

Laura - are you about? Come on, lovely - you have an embryo fighting for you now. Don't be too downhearted.    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

I'm back!

Inc - Great that you are back on the road so soon, why will they not let you do another stimm cycle after this one? Do you mean just not straight away?

Emma - Glad you survived the shower.  

Mirra - Hows the pains? Any other symptoms?  How you feeling about Friday?

Merse - Glad your back (although you prob aren't) the others have been going to bed and deserting me at about 10pm!!

Nicks - Bought any more maternity wear yet?

Beach - How are you?

Linz - Did the Dr up your dose?

Well thanks for all your support girls it means alot.  You know my best mate who is the only person who knows about this IVF hasn't even texted since the day I started injections??!!

Well the little bean hasn't divided yet, they do the last check at 4pm and said would call if any developments.  So looks like even if it does divide its going to be a slow grower... so basically crap.  Sorry I can't do PMA at the moment.

Tim took today off to stay home and be miserable with me.  Not really sure how I'm feeling.  Obviously dissapointed but I guess also relieved that this is the end of the road.  There is no point carrying on with IVF with 3 terrible cycels behind me so I guess the process of moving on to whatever we do next will have to start soon.

Anyway I have to go and put on my fake smile and visit my parents as its my dads birthday, Tim is coming so we are going to pretend we are off the cinema so we don't have to stop.

Love to you all and thank again for all of your support.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura-- really hope that you got some good news   here  if you need anything  x x x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - come on hun... It's not over and every cycle is different... 

I read a story today of a lady who cycled 7 times at the age of 40 - 43 and she responded crappy on full stimms but v. good on low stimms and finally got pregnant.... Maybe you should consider Geeta if this doesn't work out... But you never know ... Sometimes crappy looking embies make it and perfect ones don't....My cousin succeeded on her 10th attempt and she said she didn't have much hope as her 2 embies were only grade 3... where one is the best....and she made it...

Hello folks - v. productive day for me today... STill no work done for college but one can't do everything ....

Mir - not long before your scan....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura got everything crossed for you hon   xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura - Lots of                 ...go little embie go....we are here for you sweetheart...take extra special care...xxxxxxxxx

Merse - HELLO! Im so glad you had a wonderful time...Its probably just what you needed and youll be lovely and tanned compared to us in the freezing cold...

Well I got a bit of news today, most of my friends are mega fertile except one...she has severe endometriosis she has had several laps for endo...including zoladex therapy and laser surgery through the years, she is 40 yrs old....her husband has had such a low sperm count due to having mumps as a child and she has lots of adhesions and her ovaries and tubes are stuck down..as far as she was aware. She had a little boy two years ago through several treatments of IUI. She was told she would NEVER concieve naturally and her only hope of concieving was through IUI again or if she wanted to try again ICSI. she had laser surgery lst year and decided to have a go at IUI in the New Year 2008...she told me today that she is PG......7 WEEKS....so it just shows you girlies....she really feels like going   to the consultant that said she would never fall naturally. she has given me a bit of inspiration but what is wierd is i just couldnt stop cuddling her and telling her how happy i was for her....The big green eyed monster was nowhere to be seen. Its really wierd when I hear usually someone is PG I feel so sad but when its a FF or someone like my friend im just so happy for them.

Anyway thats my news....will pop on later..bit shattered and going to have some din dins.......

take care...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Gab - that's so good for your friend! Its like we only think IF people deserve it and those who fall on the first bonk don't! I believe in miracle deffo!  
Inc - how many days till AF then? Glad you have HOPE girl!
LB -its not over til its over   Keep us informed. It must be so hard for you. Presume you didn't hear any more tonight?    Hope you are doing wine and choc for England.
I'm going to watch the footie tonight anyway.
No poo for me today so prob a bloaty day tomorrow   Been off work today as awake loads in the night. Feel a bit of a fraud but you can't ring up and say I'll be in at lunchtime after I've caught up!  
Merse - glad you had a FAB holiday!  
Love to all
Nikcs


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Oi ...Mrs dont you ever feel like a fraud...... ...everybody does it and not for good reasons either.....take care....xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- really pleased for your friend. Hope you're ok, I'm shattered...


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello troops, 

Laura - thinking of you and rooting for your embie....   


Nice to hear a story with a happy ending GAb.... 


Nicki - is your bump showing.. Can we have some bump piccies...

You all watching footie  Am having a glass of vino tonight ... Simple pleasure, eh?  

Beach - update pls...

Swinny - what's happening with you?  

Emma - are you in bed now What's the time diff.  ? ARe you doing any acupuncture at all?  Maybe a good idea to have some Chinese tea...and acu... I found the tea v. nourishing and my skin looked really great...  Unfortunatelly cannot afford it any longer as expensive...

Whoever is cycling next apart from me Fazeley has really cheap meds.  Tel: 01827 262 488.  Amazing difference in prices from the clinic's price list...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc= nothing to update yet?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim has gone to watch the footie so at least I have the comp to myself.

Yes I have a glass of wine, not really in the mood though.  Got Af pains and feel sore, just EC I guess. Didn't take my cyclogest last night as was too sad, did it this morning... sure it won't make too much difference.  Feel bloated with it already!

Anyone around to keep me company?  Or you all watching the footy?

Xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Laura I'm here hon


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura-I'm here too x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Beach how are you? xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh good friends!!  just typed a long post and them my internet crashed, it always does that!!

So Merse, tell us some stories of your holiday, you do anything daft?  Fal voer drunk??  I went Egypt in Jan and we were alking about in our skimpys and the locals all have fleeces and jumpers on!!

Beach you ok love?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

yea they all had jumpers on, we were in bikinis!!!!!!!!!!!! I took a picture of bagpuss on the sunbed with ipod and sunglasses so will post picture of it!!!!!!!!!! Did get a few strange looks doing that!!!!!!!! 
How you feeling now? xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

hellllloooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

I know it is the mid of the week but im sorry the cork has popped and the asti is flowing.....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm on the red wine Gab!!! Back to work tom  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

GABRIELLE!!  You naughty girl!  

I'm ok, bit down but nothing like I've been in the past, guess disapointment is the norm now so it hardly affects me!!  Can believe I've waited 6 months for this cycle, 6 full boxes of menopur and only managed to produce one more egg than norma!!  You have to laugh! 

Oh can't wait to see the bagpuss pic.  I think I will be following in your footsteps with a holiday, just having a nose around, think me and Tim need some sun and time away.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm on the red too, but I'm off work this week.  When I go back everyone will be did you have a nice break? do you feel refreshed... I'll have to say oh yes lovely relaxing week off!!!  God I'm so good at lying these days!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Pete's watching footie, so I'm all yours! Bloody men - why is it so fascinating? Why do they cry out when a goal is scored, when they don't during good news or bad for you as a couple? WHY?  

I thought Pete was going to have a coronary when Scotland lost on Saturday.

But I suppose they'd look a bit weird sinking to their knees shouting 'NOOOOO' when we get a negative pg test.

We just got a new telly tonight, too, so it's doubly exciting for him. His pal's just got a new telly and is dumping  his old one. If we ever get a new telly or car I think I'll pass out with the excitement.

Laura - the women on here who've gone on to have pregnancies after all this rubbish, they've felt the exact same way as you. You don't have to do anything - don't think positive, don't eat Brazil nuts, f*ck em. We're all hoping for you, so let youself off the hook.

I'm shattered now, so I'll probably go to bed early. Soooo much to do at work, but it's done now. Thnk I'll sink into a bath and try not to think about Friday.

What time are you ET-ing tomorrow?

Gab - you're so conservative! There's no better excuse for popping the cork than the middle of the week.

Merse - will we see bagpuss sunning himself soon?

Karen - you scrabbing lovely?

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I had to post quick - the first time it said SEVEN new replies had been posted, then when i'd caught up a bit two more!

yak yak yak...

Bless you lot

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

We are all footy widows!!

Ha and they are losing 2-0!  This means we won't be in Euro 2008!  Hoorah!

ET is provisionally booked for 12.20.  But they calling at 8.30am to let us know if divided.

This whole cycle I have felt negative.  I know an hour ago I was throwing in the towel but just ahve had a nose again at some clinics.  Agh, I dunno what to do for the best.  I've only ever been treated at Barts, both times I think they over cooked me.  Maybe its worth another go elsewhere? Or am I just being silly? 2 Eggs! Flucking pathetic.  

I want my carefree fun life back


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

....hows the red going Laura...have a few more then you will sleep better sweetheart..... 

Merse you really are too good for me....between you and Mir i do need to go back to school...... 

Beach what are you up to,....is dh having a rest tonight.....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've only got a little glass and only about half a little glass left in the bottle.    Maybe I'll text tim to bring me home another bottle.  Purely for pain relief though!

Gab - I'm pretty poo at scrab, I've got worse instead of better! Think I'm under too much pressure with about 14 games on the go at the moment!!

Beach - Are you all achey after all your 'activity' this week??


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Gab I've never won on scrab yet but I think I'm getting better that was a good one wasn't it!!!!
Mir I'll get DH to do it tom as its on his phone he took pic whilst saying he couldn't believe he was doin it 
Laura have a hols I feel so much better much less negative about everything and so much closer to DH, its amazing how ttc can put a wedge in your relationship! We've always been really close all my friends were jealous of our relationship (which after 16 years can't be bad) but this year (totally terrible) put a strain on us. I now feel we are back to our old selves and more TX that really obviously isn't going to work just brings more heartbreak and sadness, so will see what scan brings and use my frostie but after that I think its time to move on always with the hope of a miracle but move on.............. xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse - not bad at all Mrs.....xxx

Laura - considering you have had a wee red....you are giving it some too..


you lot taking advantage over the tipsy,tired scottish woman.....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yah, bollicks. Really, your own eggs are still there. Try Turkey. Or Spain - anywhere you and Tim can go through the whole process together, relaxed and supportive of each other - it's too stressful to do it between going to work and talking about it only when you have both chilled out.

It won't cost you any more than here, even with eating out every night.

I'm still thinking that little bugger will be four cells in the morning though. They don't call you because they don't get how bloody, bloody stressful this all is and how you long for news - good or bad.

Yay! That they won't be in Euro 2008! Thank goodness if they aren't. Might get to watch some decent telly...

Gab - practice makes perfect, so scrab away!

Merse - your hols sound idyllic. It's amazing to rediscover that spark, when you thought it had died a death. You're not together for 16 years for nothing, but it takes getting away to remember that.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Oh I don't know what I want to do... I have my sister as backup but she is 35 on Sat so time is ticking.  As for Turkey sounds good but not sure I could get someone to look after the pets for that long or get that length of time off work. 

Gab - For a tipsy girl you are holdig your own!!

Beach - Where have you gone??  bet you've nipped off to suduce Mr Beach again!  

Merse - I'd do anything for tubes and the litle glimmer of hope that offers.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura I don't realistically have any hope but I don't think you ever give up totally??
Mir I think a hols just reminds you of why you are with that person and that you actually like being together baby or no baby? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

MIRANDA....you have the gift of expression....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura not sure where you live...but we use an agency called holdiday hounds...to watch our dogs....what about yellow pages....x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

As far as my boss is concerned we are going to turkey for a holiday in april...not going to let work in  on what we are doing from now on......
Hopefully if this op goes ok...we are really looking forward to chilling in the sun...though I know it will be stressful Mir..but my dh reckons we will save a fortune on diesel and also means no 3 hours journeys to the clinic and back..i dont drive you see......... .....I know....I know and it has been a lot of driving for dh in the past...x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Gab - I have cats and they wouldn't like to go to kennels, I guess I could sort something out if we wanted to do that.  I just not sure I actually want to try again, just reminds me how crap I am and can't do anything right.  I think maybe I would rather go for a donor cycle with the hope  that it will at least ahve a good chance of working... how many goes do you do before giving up, its not like any of my cycles have come anywhere close to a pregnancy.

Merse - Without tubes you have no hope, so even if your hope is a little itty bit, its stil there!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

So gab you def going for turkey?  What op you having?? What have I missed??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know, really, L. I have always thought that if Pete had tubes we would just fall, just like that. But maybe we wouldn't have, and that could have been worse, knowing we could have done it au naturel.
But oh, God wouldn't it be wonderful, even having tubes for a WEEK, or even a month, to give it a bash?
Any longer than that and you get into BMS terrotory I guess.
Look, it's not YOU that's failing! It's like having a bet on a horse - sometimes you win but most times you lose. Even with perfect eggs and super sperm you'd still only face those odds. Don't take it out on yourself.
And I'll damn well have your cats! You just drop them off to me when you go to Bournemouth Airport, ok?
Animals love being here, seriously.

Merse - yeah, totally! I had the feeling when we were getting married, that I was doing it cos we had nothing more to talk about after eight years, but the honeymoon was unutterably blissful. If we were millionaires that's what we'd do all day every day. It's only cos I was so stressed that I thought negative things about we two.

Gab - bless you! I just looked at my last post and went, 'uh?' I'd love to think I'd said something profound!  
Really though, you won't feel half the stress you've felt on previous cycles. Even the wait for results is a million times easier. The driving doesn't just take it out on you - he drives, you feel guilty he's doing all that and, wiped out after a long round trip and scans and good/bad news even as a patient and a passenger, you cook for him, making sure he's ok. Every couple of days that's really bloody draining. In Turkey we went out for meals, had naps, shagged, swam, there was no thinking about whether either one was more tired than the other. There were no undercurrents. That was bliss.

xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

The usual laser surgery for adhesions and endo....endo cons wanted me to consider going on zoladex for 6 months instead..but I feel Ive been on these fert drugs for 6 months now and just want to give my body a break...also zoladex puts you into a sort of artificial menopause its like buserlin but like taking it full dose for 6 months...just couldnt cope with that right now..............x...i know another lap will create more scar tissue but like i said before would rather know the situation than spend more money if its not going to work anyway......x

Anyway...Mrs youve got a little fighter waiting for you...the fat bird has ...no toothbrush...no toothpaste and no singing ........    ....little embie waiting to be recieved by the mother ship ok..... 

Hopefully going to Turkey but you know what its like...you always need a Plan b whatever it is...!!!!

ENGLAND have scored.....ooouch NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya

Just been doing to tidying round and trying on clothes that I;ve had delivered....you lot have beeb busy chatting.

I'm also on the white wine and DH is watching football, shouting rubbish...........................


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

England have scored again......can hear dh from kitchen......x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab-don't isn't it a pain...don't mind football normally but can't cope with the sat on the edge of our seat tension that DH does.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yup its even stevens now with the footy, that means we willg et a place in Euro 2008


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Lovely.....make sure no one books any holidays during that crucial time


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

what happens if they draw then girlies......


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

whens that then....still no clue


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Extra time


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Starts 7th June 2008 and final is on 29th June x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach .....im really impressed...deep down I think you love it really.....  and the football......


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

beach - I'm impressed with your knowledge... we back out again now!  

I once went on holiday with my fella over euro once, was a nightmare... bloody men.. that was when I was about 20ish!! So must be Euro er... ??!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Croatia has scored again....wonder if there is a secret Jock playing.......  

Mir you asleep hen?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I always seem to book holidays/events for major sporting fixtures, thankfully our wedding was spared


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh dear looks like we will be out of the games!!  Such a shame! Although I quite like boozing and watching footy in the pub for big games.  Although Tim moans i talk all through the game... actualy maybe I just like going to the pub!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- well this time you'll be at home with your feet up pg x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - hmmm yeah maybe, if there is some miracle.  I can't actauly imagine me getting preg now, I used to not imagine not having sprogs but now its the other way around.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cor! You know we're nearly at the end of ANOTHER segment now? Reckon we can beat our record of six days?

Uh-oh - England are out. Eejits.

STILL - we get to have the telly back!

Anyhoo, I really have to go to lie on my back and think dividing thoughts for Laura's embie. We'll call it Uber-emb. Come on Oobs! Get dividing! 

Sorry I'm such a lightweight - terrible IBS and feel if my colon expands any more it's going to pop.

Load o' luuuuurve to you all.

xxxx

PS: A few months before this cycle I stopped being able to imagine having a child after YEARS of having the picture strongly in my mind. I still can't picture it. You're not alone, L. But that doesn't mean it can't happen to you.

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

laura- I second Mir's post, you're not alone x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

YES MRS..........come on      

                      ......little dividing dance for the embie....xxxxxx


oh well might have to cheer dh up...no work tomorrow he he


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've just been looking at cape town ivf, they just do donors, looks easy, I could be preg is 2.5 months!!! Is that just a cope out?  Have a holiday, someone else does all the work and I just fly abck preg?!

It doesn't happen for eveyone, I wish it did.  

Wonder what my embie is doing?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Come on embie...

England lost... 

DH came with the news that his boss got made redundant so his position v. wobbly


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura its dividing!!!!
Inc hope DHs jobs OK.
Off to bed now work in the morn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh inc... thats worrying... How wobbly is it?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

forgot to say good luck tom Laura  let me know  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc- does he think that he's vunerable?

Laura-I'v PM you x

Merse- night

Mir-you up or asleep?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

......DIVIDING...right off to bed now aswell ladies just time for one more scrab.............

Laura my dear...will be thinking of you and dh tomorrow.....take extra special care...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Inc - hope dh is allright..sorry to hear about his boss thinking of you both.....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You all of to bed

Tim has just rolled in!   men!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura sweetheart...couldnt resist sending your little embie another little dance.....

       .......try and not worry about tomorrow..give each other a big cuddle tonight and just see what the day brings...thinking of you both....... ....Gabxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Right I;m going to scrab now as can't go to bed as watching secret millionaire  and waiting for cat to come in


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Laura - hope you get good news for tomorrow and don't need to make other plans. You are still so young there must be some good ones in there somewhere   
Bit sad we lost the footie   but not unexpected/
Night all
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Night Nicki x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nite nics......nite all take care catch u all tomorrow.....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks girls, you are all stars.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura honey- I've only been on  here a short while but you girls really mean a lot to me


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I would have def gone mad (or madder) without you all.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I have gone mad....you lot have just kept me sane.

What time do you find out tomorrow?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls! Laura sending tons of 
Back to work for me  xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- have a good day back

Laura-


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- just to say that we're all here rooting for your embie     i know that it's hard but try and stay positive and enjoy the next two weeks.  Really wish I was near so I could come and give you support.  Try and be there for each other too and stay calm and focused xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Laura – Come on little embie   I am willing it to be ok. Big cuddles coming your way   I’ll be back on later to see if you’re ok and how you went on xxxxx

Nicks – If the consultant says that I can start in December, judging from my dates I will start down regging on or around the 8th and then start stimming over Christmas. Not sure though as potentially my EC could be around the 30th or thereabouts and with it being NHS not sure whether there will be anybody in the labs. I’ve just got to pray that its all ok and I get the green light on the 3rd. I will be on pins until then.

Gabs – I was put on Zoladex years ago. I agree with you, I wouldn’t want to go on that just in case it put my ovaries into a slumber. When will you be having your lap??

Pin – Thanks hun, that makes me feel a whole load better. I’ve got a really lovely consultant at LWH (Mr Kingsland) and already I feel far more confident with him. I think I’ve just had such a nightmare experience with St Mary’s that I am getting myself into a state. I am wishing my life away so that I can start 

Where abouts do you live in Lancashire then?? I live in-between Bury and Ramsbottom. I am thinking about you   Won’t be long now and you’ll have you beautiful bouncing bubba. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Had the AF from hell on Tuesday. I had to come home from work and I actually threw up with the pain. No amount of painkillers touched me and I was like that for 5 hours. Horrendous. I am worried that things are getting worse inside of me. I would go back to my consultant at BUPA but I am scared that it will delay my IVF. Probs just sit tight until after my appointment at LWH and see what he says.

Hello Mirra, Rooz, Emma, Beach, Merse and anybody else that I’ve missed. 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

Isn't Mr Kingsland the head honcho at LWH ??  He wasn't our consultant but we met him a few times and he's lovely.  I think he may have done one of my IUIs whan it was on a saturday morning   I know they have a skeleton staff on over new year as i had to ring up on new years day this year to arrange the start my tx as it was day one of my cycle.  Me and DH where somewhere in Cheshire at the time on a narrow boat so it was touch and go as to whether i'd get a signal on my phone  

We are in Skelmersdale.

Hi everyone else - just to update you all, so far we have tried   and curries and chillies but nothing yet  

Pin x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura my dear just to say thinking of you.....     ...hear how you both gone on later....xxxxxxx


Pin.....what about driving around cobbled streets......bumpy roads...(im being serious it does work!!!!)....eh not bad 9 months gone and still  ......you must be some SEXY lady..... ...how do you manage that with dungarees......   

As for me Ive got the headache/hangover from hell......had too much to drink last night...just felt really sad...getting my hair cut soon....from long length to a bob   , where is Merse when you need her.....  so will be on comp when i get back...take care girlies...talk in a mo...xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We went onto whiskys for some reason last night although don't feel bad today...


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - fingers crossed for your embie... You just need the one... so let's hope it does the biz....  Do you know when your ET is going to be....? 

hello guys....Again have left my preps for work till the last mo..so have to do some serious work today as working tomorrow...
This whole business of ttc preoccupies me so much and it's not healthy I think....Yet I somehow find it hard to distract myself...Now also worried about dh's job... He said he should be safe for about 3 months until they finishe the project they are doing at the mo...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

OMG.....my dh is going to kill me......its a bit short...... ......oh dear oh well...anyway I need to retire to bed as feel a bit fragile...will catch up with personals later...take care girlies...xxxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Well, I e-mailed the spanish clinic and they said that going on the pill was ok but that if I was worried, to have a blood test to check if I was at high risk.  I will go to my drs on Monday to get her to book me for this blood test.  It's weird because on the spanish thread, all the ladies say they haven't had a problem and they are migraine sufferers too.
Anyway this is what happens when you have too many cooks.  I'd better stick to the advice of my clinic.

I was in John Lewis yesterday and when you come out of the 3rd floor youre right bang in the baby department - I had to walk across the floor to get to another department I wanted, and all of a sudden I could fill the tears welling up and I just wanted to cry -  I had to keep my head down walking because I just couldn't bear to see all any pregnant woman or babies in sight - ironic because when I got on the bus a big pregnant lady sat opposite me talking on the phone about baby things etc  AAHHH!  I hate that , when for  amoment youre not thinking about your infertility and then someone has to bring it up by talking about their fertiltiy.

Anyway, signing off,

Lots of Love

Odettexxxxxxx


Laura -  wishing all the best for your two weeks  - put your feet up and pamper yourself etc.  Sending you positive vibes   

Incon - I've been reading your post on Create - This was one of the  things on my list but I get the impression that youre not sure whether you are happy with your tx there.  Am I wrong?  I was told by the spanish clinic that low stimulation is better for us poor responders so I gather that's how the Create clinic work.  Anyway keep us posted for your second go   Sorry to hear about hubby, I'm sure he'll find something real soon.

beachgirl - Whiskys   bloody hell - how many you naughty girl! 

Gab - What another one    

Pin - Have I missed something   what are youre posts talking about?  Sex or currries? 

Swinny - It could have been stress that made you have such a bad period day.  Did you take anythng for it in the end.
Hope you have recovered and feeling on top form now.  

Merse - Hi, how's things? 

Miranda - How's the preggy lady  I hope youre looking after yourself. 

Nicki -  I watched the football too - what a disaster when we were so close - oh well (Even Sven got them through).

A BIG HELLO TO THE REST OF THE GANG


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Odette - things at the Create are a bit chaotic in terms of admin and they seem to be a bit understaffed...They are not v. good in coming back to you with results and stuff...
ONly one nurse from what I gather and they are getting more and more patients....
Prof Campbell is really lovely and Geeta is nice, too...  They are my only chance and the cost is more affordable... I simply cannot afford main stream clinics when I produce 3 eggs max... 

Geeta did have successes with people who produced low no of eggs.... Welshbird is one... She had 2 eggs at her ec and got pregnant at 40.  This was her 4th ivf attempt, but the first one with geeta.... Also had a donor egg speech elsewhere and fsh of 18 or 19 at one point..

Hope things are going well with your Spanish clinlic...


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Afternoon all

Odette - they are about both    We are having leftover curry tonight with baked potatoes so will have to add more chilli  

Gab -     The trick is to remember to undo the dungarees first     We don't have any cobbled streets around here - will have to travel to deepest darkest lancashire for them - eh Sarah    Don't worry about your hair - it'll grow....eventually  

Laura -     hope you are ok

I'm starting to get lots of texts now along the lines of 'hi, just checking to see if you are ok....'  No you're not, you are trying to find out if i'm in labour yet......     


Pin  xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Pin - are you OK?   

Laura - any news at al Hope you are OK...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

INc- laura and tim have a grade 1 4 cell on board


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Sounds good.. .  Laura hun... it only takes one and this is excellent quality for day 2.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Beach - could you text Laura to tell her my mobile's not working? I think I managed to reply after about an hour, earlier, but I have no network for some reason.

Be back later!

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Will do Mir  x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Great News Laura 
Keep the little embie tucked up nice and warm 

Odette x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

HI girls, just got back from my first day back at work it was going well until the girl I did my first IVF with was at one of my clients with her baby (I misscarried mine) so that was hard, but I did want to cry and get really down again but I've given myself a good talking to as just don't want to go down that road again!
Fab news about Laura!!!!!!!!!!!
Pin more curries required me thinks xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse    I keep thinking that I;d be the same along as my friend who got naturally pg as I failed my first IVF x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse -    You have a lot of courage honey...and considering what you have just been through, you have done really well....

It was really interesting about the way you said didnt want to get upset again...didnt want to go there again..I think I need to take a leaf out of your book Mrs and give myself a good kick up the a***.

.....Haircut and hangover....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Wonderful news Laura...for day 2 thats brills to get a grade 1 4 cell!!!!!!!

This one is certainly  a little fighter..you have been through quite a journey to get here so its time to try and relax now...(I know thats easier said than done)......It is an achievement to get this far so give each other a big  ...and ofcourse little....embie tucking into the mother ship...xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- has DH seen your hair yet?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for hugs girls!  I just keep thinking there is no point to being so down all the time I have to be realistic and know that having a child is probably unachievable so do I die somewhere or try and have a nice life be positive and see what the future brings? Surely that would be a better life than one just yearning and being so miserable? Don't get me wrong I want a baby real bad but I can't live my life being so unhappy anymore so I am really pushing myself not to be!!! xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I know Merse, that's the worst thing isn't it. I keep thinking that I don't want us to spent the next 5 years constantly upset because tx isn't working and miss out on that time together as a couple, enjoying our life.  SO hard


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

no he is due in any minute.....ive gone from shoulder length bob to below the ears bob and it is graduated at the back....oh dear oh well it will grow again..have got the cold been in bed all day....work tomorrow then its the weekend thank goodness..... 
Dh wants to cancel follow up next weeks but im not having it as i need some closure on this last cycle then i will be able to move on....op should be in the new year..Jan time i think..its a catch 22...you need to take the drugs to do IVF/ICSI...even though you know they are going to aggravate yr endo...I just dont think my endo cons was expecting to see me so soon again...xxxxx

...sorry you have been upset too honey..xxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

It is really hard and I have spent the last 5 years being so unhappy but I'm determinded to try and be more positive and enjoy life more! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm going to be locking this thread in a minute or 2 so please save any messages before posting so you don't lose them

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120853.0

N x


----------

